# Hog hunting at night



## tigerfan (Sep 28, 2019)

On a deer lease... Is it legal to hunt hog at night during deer season in GA?


----------



## sghoghunter (Sep 28, 2019)

Yes


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Sep 29, 2019)

tigerfan said:


> On a deer lease... Is it legal to hunt hog at night during deer season in GA?




That would depend mostly upon the lease agreement.


----------



## antharper (Oct 3, 2019)

Anytime anyway on private property


----------



## Addicted to Antlers (Mar 12, 2021)

I heard a rumor the game wardens want you to call in and report when you schedule a night hog hunt.


----------



## antharper (Mar 12, 2021)

Addicted to Antlers said:


> I heard a rumor the game wardens want you to call in and report when you schedule a night hog hunt.


Never heard of such


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 13, 2021)

Addicted to Antlers said:


> I heard a rumor the game wardens want you to call in and report when you schedule a night hog hunt.


Well if you hunt at night for hogs you had better do that then. ?


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 13, 2021)

Addicted to Antlers said:


> I heard a rumor the game wardens want you to call in and report when you schedule a night hog hunt.




Mr green jeans done a ride through check at our club this past November and my brother asked about shooting hogs at night since we do it a lot. He said as long as no one makes a complaint he doesn’t know anything about it and to shoot every hog and yote we see


----------



## Blackston (Mar 14, 2021)

sghoghunter said:


> Mr green jeans done a ride through check at our club this past November and my brother asked about shooting hogs at night since we do it a lot. He said as long as no one makes a complaint he doesn’t know anything about it and to shoot every hog and yote we see


Is it illegal? I thought with the correct light it was all good ? What would or could he do if complaint was made ?


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 14, 2021)

Blackston said:


> Is it illegal? I thought with the correct light it was all good ? What would or could he do if complaint was made ?




We using thermals so not sure on the light size anymore. On the complaint part he could could come do a check and make sure your shooting hogs like you say. One night a couple months ago I had the law pull up on me on a dead end dirt road all because I was riding on the highway going under the speed limit and guess what it came from a complaint. Hogs don’t mind cars coming by but blue lights is a no go with them


----------



## Addicted to Antlers (Mar 16, 2021)

What is the rule about using a spotlight and shining the fields for hogs at night? By accident deer might be standing in the field but we are looking for hogs.


----------



## Addicted to Antlers (Mar 16, 2021)

Found it. 

*Regulations*
Feral hogs may be hunted at night with a light (no voltage restriction), which is carried by the hunter or affixed to a helmet, hat or part of a belt system. Hunting over bait is allowed. No hunting from a vehicle.

https://georgiawildlife.com/non-native-and-invasive-species-info


----------



## twoheartedale (Mar 16, 2021)

Addicted to Antlers said:


> I heard a rumor the game wardens want you to call in and report when you schedule a night hog hunt.



Do you have to call when you coon hunt at night as well?  Never heard of such.

Hogs are year around, hunt them 24-7-365, with a light, over bait, catch them with dogs or trap them.  They are not considered a game species in Georgia.  

Green or Red light works better IMO than a white light.


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 16, 2021)

Addicted to Antlers said:


> Found it.
> 
> *Regulations*
> Feral hogs may be hunted at night with a light (no voltage restriction), which is carried by the hunter or affixed to a helmet, hat or part of a belt system. Hunting over bait is allowed. No hunting from a vehicle.
> ...




If I was spot lighting I would be 100% sure there’s hogs and hog sign there because wardens have heard every story thought of


----------



## Addicted to Antlers (Mar 17, 2021)

sghoghunter said:


> If I was spot lighting I would be 100% sure there’s hogs and hog sign there because wardens have heard every story thought of



If we had trail camera photos showing hogs on a recent date on a specific field would probably be enough proof to show hog activity. Other signs could be food plot destruction and take photos.


----------



## Raybo1 (Mar 17, 2021)

I would use a green or red light. You really need to use night vision or thermals. Regular spot lights will send them running. The key is to stay undetected and down wind. Spot light you might get 1. With NV or thermal you might get all of them. You start shining a spot light around and shooting you will get all kind of complaints on you.


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 17, 2021)

Addicted to Antlers said:


> If we had trail camera photos showing hogs on a recent date on a specific field would probably be enough proof to show hog activity. Other signs could be food plot destruction and take photos.




I got this pic this morning so I know a hog was there but can you tell me where this picture was took since I have it on my phone? Exactly there’s no way to do it and that’s exactly what e green jeans is going to tell you. Some aren’t as bad as others but I will tell you that if your shining a spot light in an area that hogs aren’t in you will get a ticket for disturbing wildlife. I use thermals and I’ve been questioned a few times by law because people can’t mind their own business and call for someone driving slower than usual or from sitting in a driveway of a field with my lights off.


----------



## Addicted to Antlers (Mar 17, 2021)

Some trail cameras have the screen when you open them and can view pics on it.

I thought about calling the local GW and having a talk with him. Ask him what the right way is for killing hogs at night to not get in trouble. This will go farther than waiting for someone to complain from hearing gun shots or seeing lights and then talking to the GW for the first time.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 18, 2021)

Where do the dogs come in ?


----------



## oldways (Mar 18, 2021)

Might be like ol'buddy I use to know had set of coon hounds would load them up and go to the beer joint and drink every Fri and Sat Night. Told me if those dogs ever started talking he was going to have kill both of them so they didn't tell on him to his wife....  I reckon that would be a box race....


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 18, 2021)

I figured since we were in the hog dog section there might be a mention of a hog dog or two. Who would have thunk it


----------



## oldways (Mar 18, 2021)

See there you go, ain't you ever heard of a one eyed dog. (aka spotlight)


----------



## Hoghunter29 (Mar 20, 2021)

im in south GA I got dogs will remove hogs for free


----------

